# INSURANCE



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Afternoon all... I am looking at getting my hands on an R32 GTR . iv been after one for quite some time . problem is the "insurance" i have already got a car and im fully com on it. but i dident know that i hade to get another insurance on the GTR any i live in " Brum" B6 got a lock up no motoring con on points over 30 and been quoted £4000 fully com £3698.98 3party fire and thef PLEASE ADVISE :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome 

Who have you got that quote from? Are you young (perhaps, given the language, lol)? Try the trader(s) on here as they may be able to give you a decent price.

I'm with A Plan, fwiw.


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, na i aint young (wish i was though) over 35, who a plane and what do you mean by traders please explaine..?
iv tryed moneysupermarket, mear cat, confused , etc etc:bawling::bawling:
nothing under 4gs shocking


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, with all that text speak I thought you may have been young (and the fact that you didn't know your car needed insurance, lol).

There are official traders on here, including insurers. I believe Keith Michaels (spelling?) is one.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/traders-index.html

A Plan are insurers too.

They specialise in decent cars.

Google will no doubt help you on your search for their contact details etc.


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

I have my insurance with keith Michael's they are cheap, in 23 4 years ncb limited milage
near as dam it £1300 fully comp and its my first gtr


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Evening, £1300 QUID **** that


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Cant see any insurance traders on that forum any other ideas


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't try any of the comparison website's, seeing as all R32 are imports you want to go with an insurance company who specialises in import cars such as Keith Michaels, Sky Insurance, and A Plan to name a few. I'm 25 and have been quoted £850 with Keith Michaels fully comp so a reasonable quote is achievable you just need to shop around...


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks ill give them a shot. 850 quid.. fully com that s not bad .
I know living in brum the "B6" side dosent help but 4gs thats talking the pissuke: uke:


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Just out of interest what model is your GTR and how much did you pay for it.
is it modifyed???. just one other thing how much is a 12 month r/tax for a BNR- R32 GTR


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

TomCat"s said:


> Cant see any insurance traders on that forum any other ideas


Good point; I wonder why Keith Michaels aren't on there? Whatever, previous posts have listed three insurers to try (and what not to try too).


----------



## Karen Archer (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello, Try Performance Sports Cars Insurance. I've just purchased a new GTR and they gave a very competitive quote but be prepared to give a lot of information about your driving experience and previous high performance cars you have had. Had a quote from Aviva (which must have been a joke) was £400 but excess was £5000!!! Hope this helps. Karen


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in the middle of calling around to insure my R33 right now. 29 with full no claims discount and mods declared:
Adrian Flux £655 with £400 excess
Sky Insurance £520 with £350 excess
Keith Micheals £547 with £500 excess

So far Sky insurance have been best but prices do depend on other factors like the area you live in as well.

Keith Micheals were my original insurers and I have still got to call them back to see if they can beat the quote from Sky insurance.


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,Archer.k. thanks for that tip i hope i can get a quote some thing like your as for k-Micheals(jackson) this is the reply he sent me via my e-mail -" Thank you for your recent Motor Insurance Enquiry. Unfortunately we are unable to compete with the premium shown on your quote details. Please do contact us again if you find this figure to be incorrect. Many thanks Underwriting Department Keith Michaels Plc"...............?????????? joker


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

As an update to my earlier post, Jeremy at Keith Micheals came through yet again and was able to match the best quote I have of £520 with £350 excess. Happy with that......going for a play tomorrow


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

fwiw I find it's always better phoning, rather than web contact forms or email etc. Speak to Dan at A Plan if you call them, as he's up to speed on skylines etc.


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*TRY SKY INSURANCE*

Hi there try sky insurance i have my R33 gtr with these am 24yrs old 3yrs ncb all mods as well rolecage different turbos etc and i pay £1500 fully comp excess £350 talk to jason:bowdown1:


----------

